# Jörg Berger ist tot !!



## General (24 Juni 2010)

Der ehemalige Bundesliga-Trainer Jörg Berger ist im Alter von 65 Jahren gestorben. Das teilte der Rowohlt-Verlag im Auftrag der Familie am Donnerstag mit. Der gebürtige Sachse ist vor allem als Mann für besonders knifflige Aufgaben bestens in Erinnerung. Viermal hatte Berger einen Bundesligisten (Frankfurt 1989 und 1999, Köln 1992, Schalke 1994) in höchster Not aus der Abstiegszone geführt.



​


----------



## Emilysmummie (24 Juni 2010)

*na nuja  er war wohl krank, Krebs oder so...auf jedenfall schade für die Fußballwelt *


----------



## armin (24 Juni 2010)

guter Trainer...


----------



## lausbube58 (25 Juni 2010)

Guter Trainertyp. Eben ein Sachse.


----------



## Q (25 Juni 2010)

so geht die Zeit dahin... Schad aber der Lauf der Dinge. :thx: für die Information!


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juni 2010)

In meinen Augen ein guter und sympathischer Trainer der sicher kein Selbstdarsteller war, so wie viele aktuelle Trainer!


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2010)

Im Gedenken an Jörg Berger


----------

